#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  [Ajuda] Sinal com barreira 5,8Ghz

## renatoweb

Ola bom dia, tem um bom tempo que não participo deste fórum, mais gostaria da opinião e a ajuda de voces .
Tenho uma rede com 3 cpes TP-link 510 com 23dbi potencia, o problema é que os pontos que tenho possuem obstáculos na frente como arvore etc.
Sei que o certo seria contorna de alguma forma, mais eu gostaria de saber, quando não a chance de contorna o obstáculo o que fazer? existe algum equipamento cpe com mais potencia que possa me ajuda?
OBS: aumenta a altura dos equipamentos não é uma opção.
A distancia entre os ponto A e B são de 700 metros em linha reta, Não a condição de cabos, e a velocidade que preciso passar é de pelo menos 30mb.
Meu sinal atual é de -75 e -80.

----------


## sphreak

> Ola bom dia, tem um bom tempo que não participo deste fórum, mais gostaria da opinião e a ajuda de voces .
> Tenho uma rede com 3 cpes TP-link 510 com 23dbi potencia, o problema é que os pontos que tenho possuem obstáculos na frente como arvore etc.
> Sei que o certo seria contorna de alguma forma, mais eu gostaria de saber, quando não a chance de contorna o obstáculo o que fazer? existe algum equipamento cpe com mais potencia que possa me ajuda?
> OBS: aumenta a altura dos equipamentos não é uma opção.
> A distancia entre os ponto A e B são de 700 metros em linha reta, Não a condição de cabos, e a velocidade que preciso passar é de pelo menos 30mb.
> Meu sinal atual é de -75 e -80.


Sem visada = sem chance.

O que todo mundo que vem aqui perguntar: "é sem visada! O que eu faço?" ... Ergue a antena, monta uma repetidora, etc...

"Mas não dá pra aumentar a potência? Não tem um rádio que funcione no subespaço? Uma antena mágica ou da NASA que me resolva?"... Não!!!

Não entendem é que: Sinal de rádio é igual a luz. Só que a gente não enxerga ele. Por isso fica difícil entender que não adianta por um rádio de potência infinita, uma antena da NASA ou um kit_fodocaralh´stico...!!!
O máximo que acontece é o sinal refletir e difratar pra todo lado pra conseguir chegar no destino. Ou seja... uma m****

Faça um teste simples: Acenda uma lanterna atrás da sua mão. Se a lanterna for forte o suficiente, você vai ver a luz "contornando" (reflexos, sombras, etc). Mas o ponto central de foco (que é o que interessa em enlace via rádio) você não vai ver...

Por isso... Sem visada = sem chance

----------

